
Evernote limits free tier to two devices, raises prices 40% - kcorbitt
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/06/evernote-limits-free-tier-to-two-devices-raises-prices-40/
======
ChuckMcM
I hope this works out for them. I fear though that they may have lost their
way. Sometimes when you squeeze really hard on a user base like this, when
you've been losing users and not listening to the people who were paying you
money to begin with, it just hastens the end.

One way they could have avoided this would have been a native Linux client.
One Note was always going to eventually catch up with their features, but it
probably wouldn't go over to Linux (although with the new Microsoft it is
actually gone from unthinkable to unlikely.)

